# IPad Air 64 Go (capacité)



## Panabol (1 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

Venant d'acheter un iPad Air 64 Go, je constate que la  capacité affichée est de 56,7 Go. Je m'étonne que le système occupe 7,3  Go. Est ce normal ou s'agit-il d'un problème ?
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (1 Février 2014)

C'est pareil chez moi et c'est tout ce qu'il y a de plus normal
L'iOS prend cette place.)
Mais il reste plein de place pour que tu puisses mettre plein de choses (musiques, films, jeux, travail etc.)
À mettre en parallèle avec Windows 8 qui prend la moitié du stockage de la Surface


----------



## Panabol (1 Février 2014)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> C'est pareil chez moi et c'est tout ce qu'il y a de plus normal
> L'iOS prend cette place.)
> Mais il reste plein de place pour que tu puisses mettre plein de choses (musiques, films, jeux, travail etc.)
> À mettre en parallèle avec Windows 8 qui prend la moitié du stockage de la Surface



Merci beaucoup Bruno. Effectivement, encore beaucoup de place mais je voulais juste m'assurer de l'absence de problème.


----------



## Max67s (1 Février 2014)

Hello,

C'est normal ne t'inquiète pas.
C'est le formatage + l'OS en ce qui concerne l'iPad.
Tu as le même cas de figure avec une simple clé USB.

A+


----------



## Panabol (1 Février 2014)

Merci pour vos réponses. Ça me rassure.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Février 2014)

Ce n'est pas que le système, mais aussi le formatage... Donc comme le disent mes camarades, ras...


----------

